# Question: predator fish in 10 gallon tank



## redhawk006 (Sep 20, 2003)

I am gonna get a 10 gallon tank for my dorm room in california. And was wondering what predator fish i could put in a 10 gallon tank, if any. Any suggestions on other cool fish if no predator fish would fit? Thanks for the help.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

You might look into puffers they are predatory and some of them stay fairly small


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome to P-fury! To answer your question, if you'd like to keep a piranha, you could have a baby rhom or spilo. These kind of piranhas are "solo" types, you can only have one otherwise they will kill eachother. They belong to the serrasalamus species of piranhas. You should do some reading on them. Here is all the info you need about piranhas http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=index


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Some ideas can include, Green spotted puffers, Red eye puffers, Dwarf puffers, fig 8 puffers, Dwarf Snakeheads, dwarf cichlids (trust me they can be hyper agressive), 1" Rhom, 1" spilo, Convicts, firemouths, .... a lot of options but soon you will be bored and want bigger and badder predatory fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, Eric mentioned some nice suggestions, and brought up a good point as well: once the bug bit, bigger = better









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Forum_*


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what college are you going to in CA?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

try 7-12 exodons "the poor mans piranha" IMO


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

put 5 2 inch rbps. They work just as well in my opinion. LOL! I had them! lots of people hate me for that, but eh, they are loners.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ViBE said:


> put 5 2 inch rbps. They work just as well in my opinion. LOL! I had them! lots of people hate me for that, but eh, they are loners.


 nah thats barbaric, those little guys would outgrow that in a month :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> try 7-12 exodons "the poor mans piranha" IMO










..sure is...


----------



## redhawk006 (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks for all the suggestions, i am going to ucsb. I think i am gonna read about each fish i was suggessted and then go from there. Thanks for replying it is really going to help me out.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you cant really fit a preditory fish in a 10g


----------

